# Adrian flux asking for copy of my licence



## shawbags (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi all , just insured with Adrian flux ( Friday to start Monday )and after the policy being late ( not being able to tax my campervan ) they are now saying they want a copy of my licence , I have never had this before and don't understand why they didn't tell me on the day I started and opened my policy , I have called them and asked for proof from the underwriters as it apparently them that are asking for it and they said no , when I asked why I was told that they would cancel my policy if I didn't send it ,I told them I was not refusing but wanted a written request from the underwriters ,in the end they put the phone down , I called again and after the receptionist trying to lay the law down I am expecting a call from a manage ,  (won't hold my breath ) , is this the norm as I have never been asked for my licence before , surely my details could get into the wrong hands ( licence reference number ) , have any of you had this problem or any problem with Adrian Flux , cheers Shawbags .


----------



## hunterd01 (Dec 4, 2013)

*Adrian Flux*

I had the same problem. I scanned the documents and emailed the details. I agree that this requirement was not mentioned initially. I doubt if I will renew with them; the hassle really annoyed me. I don't think that you have any choice but to comply, or you could cancel... Cheers Dave


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Dec 4, 2013)

I have just changed my insurance company, and I had to send copies of my drivers licence (both parts).


----------



## shawbags (Dec 4, 2013)

hunterd01 said:


> I had the same problem. I scanned the documents and emailed the details. I agree that this requirement was not mentioned initially. I doubt if I will renew with them; the hassle really annoyed me. I don't think that you have any choice but to comply, or you could cancel... Cheers Dave



Hi Dave , trouble is they will probably try and take a part of my payment even though I have only been insured for 2 days , if they had mentioned it at the time it wouldn't be so bad , its the fact it was never mentioned that gets me !! , they know people will question it !! , its seems sneaky to me , I've called again and I am waiting for a call back ,again I won't hold my breath , Cheers.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 4, 2013)

This is why they say they ask. 


Why do we Check your Driving License? - Fluxposure | The Adrian Flux Insurance Blog


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 4, 2013)

I have been asked in the past. It is because not everyone is honest when reporting points etc.

I wouldn't bother fighting it as they will soon have access to this data anyway, without your input.

BBC News - Driver data to be open to motor insurers


----------



## shawbags (Dec 4, 2013)

mark61 said:


> This is why they say they ask.
> 
> 
> Why do we Check your Driving License? - Fluxposure | The Adrian Flux Insurance Blog



Yes I was reading that a few minutes ago but why did they not ask at the time I was taking out the policy , they said they would need a copy of my no claims to be sent through the post so why did they not say anything about my licence  they told me a list of others things to do with the policy , I asked for a request in writing from the underwriter and I was spoken to as if they were the LAW and I had to comply , they refused to give me anything in writing from the underwriter and that was it ! , maybe I should have done my homework a little better but in saying that why is it that we have to be so blooby carefull with everybody we deal with ,I do not trust them any more , I have the email address for the CEO i will see what joy i get from him. cheers.


----------



## daisymini (Dec 4, 2013)

I have just insured with Adrian Flux and had to do the same, I had to send copies of my drivers licence and no claims bonus from my previous company , I didnt have a problem with it and found them very helpful.  I just scanned them and e mailed them ...job done..!!


----------



## shawbags (Dec 4, 2013)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I have been asked in the past. It is because not everyone is honest when reporting points etc.
> 
> I wouldn't bother fighting it as they will soon have access to this data anyway, without your input.
> 
> BBC News - Driver data to be open to motor insurers



One of the women i spoke to got realy stropy and told me they could get the information from the DVLA anyway , very stropy , so i said if that's the case then feel free , she stuttered a little and told me if i don't send it they will cancel my policy , if they can get it anyway why ask ?? , once they have your money you are f*^ked , no respect any more ,the customer is nothing once they have paid .


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 4, 2013)

I would say it`s blatantly obvious.

It`s because you are all Dodgy Characters  ..........................................  LOL.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 4, 2013)

i was with mr flux and tell you the truth wont go with them again .not just for them wanting my licence details as many companies need the info to stop fraud ,but if you miss a payment they charge 20quid late payment ,which is far too much ,there not the friendliest either .i am with the coop now


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Dec 4, 2013)

This now seems normal practise where as before they never bothered ! UNTIL you had a claim and they wanted an excuse not to pay out ! so they then started to do the checks to see if you had told the truth


----------



## shawbags (Dec 4, 2013)

daisymini said:


> I have just insured with Adrian Flux and had to do the same, I had to send copies of my drivers licence and no claims bonus from my previous company , I didnt have a problem with it and found them very helpful.  I just scanned them and e mailed them ...job done..!!



don't you worry about you licence reference number being used fraudulently ? , they say it won't happen but how many times have our details been leaked , i won't get any where  so I've just sent them off .


----------



## shawbags (Dec 4, 2013)

mandrake said:


> i was with mr flux and tell you the truth wont go with them again .not just for them wanting my licence details as many companies need the info to stop fraud ,but if you miss a payment they charge 20quid late payment ,which is far too much ,there not the friendliest either .i am with the coop now



I paid in full so no problem there  , used to be with co op a few years back .


----------



## shawbags (Dec 4, 2013)

As I've just said I've sent them off , they were the cheapest that i had quotes from , hopefully i won't have to use them in the case of a claim , at least i'm back on the road again , cheers all .


----------



## mark61 (Dec 4, 2013)

shawbags said:


> don't you worry about you licence reference number being used fraudulently ? , they say it won't happen but how many times have our details been leaked , i won't get any where  so I've just sent them off .



Funny enough, no I don't. You have to show your license to hire a car, car hire firms will usually take a copy.

Regardless I too would have been a bit annoyed if they hadn't mentioned it in the first place, but if they gave you the best price, may as well go along with it. I think it's becoming a usual practice now.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 4, 2013)

I've not had this before from Flux, but don't forget they are just a broker not the underwriter.

In order to get the best deal they may have lined up an underwriter who requires it. Other underwriters may not. Some people tell lies to get cheaper insurance, like not declaring penalty points for example. Getting a copy of the licence reduces the risk of this fraud.

Yes it is hassle, but do you want the cheap deal or not? Reducing the risk for the insurer reduces your premium. It is nothing more sinister than that. Just simple mathematics.


----------



## shawbags (Dec 4, 2013)

Firefox said:


> I've not had this before from Flux, but don't forget they are just a broker not the underwriter.
> 
> In order to get the best deal they may have lined up an underwriter who requires it. Other underwriters may not. Some people tell lies to get cheaper insurance, like not declaring penalty points for example. Getting a copy of the licence reduces the risk of this fraud.
> 
> Yes it is hassle, but do you want the cheap deal or not? Reducing the risk for the insurer reduces your premium. It is nothing more sinister than that. Just simple mathematics.



Fully understand but they did not tell me when taking out the policy , they only mentioned having to post my nc bonus , they sat telling me loads of stuff , as they do , but didn't mention my driving licence at all , I wonder how many complaints they get ,as I've said I've sent the details off but they should tell you at the time , this is not that much of a big deal but i'm sick of dealing with misleading people or people who don't tell you the full story , I have been told in the case of the claim I pay the first £300 then I get it back later , hope I never have to claim ,the world seems full twisted truths , they always seem to have an answer for misleading you , if they put as much time into giving a better service they would get more work , anyway its done now I just thought I would get other people thought on the mater , cheers chris.


----------



## witzend (Dec 4, 2013)

*next year*

The only problem is next year we'll all have to do it again as I find myself changing insurance company's every year to get the lowest price


----------



## frontslide (Dec 4, 2013)

Insured one or two bikes with flux in the past because they specialize in adapted and imported stuff and when they quoted £145 fully comp without any NCD for our van i was happy to use them again.


----------



## frontslide (Dec 4, 2013)

witzend said:


> The only problem is next year we'll all have to do it again as I find myself changing insurance company's every year to get the lowest price


There are not many brokers that wont match your cheapest quote to keep your business.


----------



## K9d (Dec 4, 2013)

I had to send my licence details, they sent me an email telling me they would cancel my policy if I didn't but that was the first I knew about it, I took a picture on my phone and emailed it.
Also had to send a picture of my odometer for the limited mileage policy so I sent the picture, then they sent me an email with a form to fill out to put the mileage in, so I printed the form filled it out and sent it off.
Then I got an email telling me they may cancel my policy if I didn't send the following information, but there was no list of required info, I had to phone them on their 0845 number for them to tell me there was nothing to send and they had just left it on their system. :mad2:

I find most insurance companies to be a pain, but Adrian Flux seem to be masters of the art.

Had a letter today from Co-Op insurance thanking me for re-insuring one of my cars with them, as I haven't asked them to renew my policy and I've had no letter to inform me of their intent to do so they will be getting a call from me tomorrow, no doubt they have an 0845 number too.


----------



## martinmartin (Dec 4, 2013)

*0845 numbers*

if your on pay as you go,phoning 0845 can be around 50p a min.so as soon as you get through to a real person(cant believe i said that)ask them to ring you back as your credit is running out.always works for me.dont forget its not the employee who is trying to shaft you.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 4, 2013)

that seems a natural thing with insurance companies ,when its time to renew they take it upon themselves to renew automatically .unless you tell them different


----------



## sparrks (Dec 4, 2013)

witzend said:


> The only problem is next year we'll all have to do it again as I find myself changing insurance company's every year to get the lowest price



You will still get asked at renewal even if you stay with your current insurer as they will want to see proof that you haven't got any points on your licence in the last 12 months.


----------



## wozzy (Dec 4, 2013)

Insured a landrover earlier this year with Adrian Flux the quote was nearly half the price of the renewal quote so I paid in full.
Went through the same thing. I supplied drivers licence details, photo of odometer for low mileage discount and no claims cert from previous insurer.......would you believe I got a refund of £75.00 because the 
No claims was greater than what I'd told them.........I was gobsmacked !!

Sometimes the hassle pays off.........


----------



## bru (Dec 4, 2013)

got motorhome with Adrian flux , (asked for licence ) first time in 30 year  , think its a good thing and should be on database like everything else ,

think it would keep more deaths off the road  , 

got another car and a bike insured with different companys neither of them asked


----------



## Caz (Dec 5, 2013)

martinmartin said:


> if your on pay as you go,phoning 0845 can be around 50p a min.so as soon as you get through to a real person(cant believe i said that)ask them to ring you back as your credit is running out.always works for me.dont forget its not the employee who is trying to shaft you.



I've tried that with a few places "I'm sorry but we aren't allowed to call you back."


----------



## n brown (Dec 5, 2013)

Kainene said:


> I've tried that with a few places "I'm sorry but we aren't allowed to call you back."



google '' say no to 0870'' to get alternative numbers for firms,either 0800 or normal landline. when they transfer you,ask what number they are using,as this is another ploy to get you on a high tariff number


----------



## shawbags (Dec 5, 2013)

If you look through the Adrian Flux site you will find an 03 number its free for mobiles but it will show you o800 or 0845 number first higher up the page and the free phone mobile number is not in the same place , why ! , so have a good look lower down the page.


----------



## gillypoof (Dec 31, 2013)

*adrian flux scammer*

this is another of the insurance scams. check out what people say about adrian flux on the review website,cant remember but if you key in reviews of insurance of adrian flux you,ll find it.

xactly same happened to me.
paid in full online then got a list of stuff ,photo yr dash,copy of license,nothing 2 major.....but they dont tell you before.

also its the threats... if you dont do it in 10 days etc etc.didnt like the tone of them at all,really snotty on the phone when i asked what was this ****e .i cancelled.they wanted me to pay £65 for 12 hrs cover.

the ombudsman got me full amount back
why is it a scam?????

they ask you 4 stuff not mentioned then try and pinch little fines here and there,whilst undergoing a personality change from the nice people that took yr quids.
it wears peeps down and thats what they count on

2 all the people that say,"whats the problem if you have nothing to hide"?

same rule applies to andy flucx doncha think?


----------



## Randonneur (Dec 31, 2013)

Sign of the times I think.

Won't be long before insurance companies will require a DNA sample to be on file "just in case!".

In this country now everyone is a criminal until they've proved themselves innocent!! :scared:


----------



## Rodeo (Jan 1, 2014)

The driving licence thing is a new one on me! I wont use Flux as they have caused me lots of hassle in the past when insuring customised vehicles . I  wont go into details on here, you wouldnt believe me anyway, as it is so far fetched! I dread to think how they would perform in a claim situation!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 1, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> The driving licence thing is a new one on me! I wont use Flux as they have caused me lots of hassle in the past when insuring customised vehicles . I  wont go into details on here, you wouldnt believe me anyway, as it is so far fetched! I dread to think how they would perform in a claim situation!



*FLUX.* Noun, 1. state of flux - a state of uncertainty about what should be done ..


----------



## Rodeo (Jan 1, 2014)

Youre right there mate!


----------



## sparrks (Jan 1, 2014)

Why do we Check your Driving License?


----------



## t&s (Feb 17, 2014)

*jobs worths*

ime completely fluxed
just another over zealous firm of jobsworths


----------



## iveco4x4 (Feb 19, 2014)

witzend said:


> The only problem is next year we'll all have to do it again as I find myself changing insurance company's every year to get the lowest price



Ditto , I tend to swap between comfort and safeguard , it would be alot cheaper for them to keep me but I get the 'introductory discount' every time by swapping

Rich


----------



## Captain Biggles (Feb 20, 2014)

mark61 said:


> This is why they say they ask.
> 
> 
> Why do we Check your Driving License? - Fluxposure | The Adrian Flux Insurance Blog



Anyway, who is this 'Adrian Flux' Chappie ?

It doesn't fill me with confidence to find an organisation purporting to deal in Car Insurance, that has some difficluty in spelling the word "LICENCE', where do they find these individuals ?

Captain Biggles   lane:


----------



## philstoke (Feb 20, 2014)

Another thing is the ritual of having to get proof of N.C,B, you would have thought by now they could share this information directly with each other, I have read 
that its supposed to be a legal requirment that your present insurance company gives you this, but some make it easier than others, I have had to chase one company two or three times to get mine in the past.


----------



## Rodeo (Feb 20, 2014)

AF Send about half a trees worth of paper to each customer...wads of it.


----------



## Tow Itch (Mar 26, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> AF Send about half a trees worth of paper to each customer...wads of it.



No just the opposite the trend is for everything now to be online. Remember you are on a database you no longer have a certificate of insurance. I strongly suggest that you ask for a printed copy of the terms and conditions, contract and schedule when taking out the policy. Terms can change and information on a screen is a bugger to cross reference.

Shawbags. Request of your details is usual but I understand perfectly what you are saying. It depends how much you want to cut off your nose to spite your face. Spend tomorrow morning looking for renewals again. Cancel with Adrian Flux quoting the 14days cooling off but state that the documents were only demanded after you took out the policy and that you would not have taken out the policy had they requested these details previously. You do not have these documents at hand so could not satisfy the term and would not have taken out the contract or negotiated more time. Upon looking on line you see they have a reputation for ambushing new customers and you could not proceed with a contract of good faith with a company you can no longer believe in. Uberrima fides - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia I'm sorry to quote a forum but I think this best explains any hope they have to charge fees moneysupermarket.com community - Cooling off Period If they try for any more than £35 they are trying it on. I'd explain that they imposed conditions after the contract and you have now discovered their reputation for this behaviour and that you have incurred cost too and that you do not consider the £35 reasonable as they caused the problem and your formal FSA complaint will be on this basis. It's only if customers cost them money that they will stop doing this 
You didn't buy on your credit card did you if so end of problem.

 Just looked online to see if Adrian flux are part of BISL they are not. BISL now BGL Group include include compare the fluffy toy and several Motorcycle insurers.Untitled Document Has anyone ever had a schedule off Bennetts that bore any relation to what they asked for?


----------



## donkey too (Mar 26, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I have been asked in the past. It is because not everyone is honest when reporting points etc.
> 
> I wouldn't bother fighting it as they will soon have access to this data anyway, without your input.
> 
> BBC News - Driver data to be open to motor insurers




I think AF already has access as they informed me last month that I had forgotten to tell them that I had new points on my licence. Saying that I never had any problems with the company. and always get very competative quotes from them foe both myself (Car and Van) and my daughter (Car) My bongo this year is 220 pound with extra 15 for Guarenteed value. My daughter, 600 fully comp in her second year with a licence and as a motor mechanic. nearest quote from other companies was over 1000.


----------

